# Yesterdays finds!



## Hpwraps (Nov 7, 2014)

I was lucky enough to acquire these three beauties yesterday. One is an Elgin other is a mead and the third is a monark airman special. I am still educating myself on wooden wheel bicycles as i have only been collecting since March. I was buying mostly 1930's 40's and 50's bikes but I Finally decided i needed a couple wooden wheel bikes. Not sure on value of these bikes but i love looking at them. The Elgin is still wearing its original paint and pinstriping. I wish i knew more about them i have access to a few more but just don't know which ones are more valuable. I know one is a step through with a shaft drive and i also found another with wooden fenders. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I love this site!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2014)

Great haul!!!!

...that being said, I would buy the Mead grips and or tires from you. Bri.


----------



## Hpwraps (Nov 7, 2014)

I might part with the mead not sure yet but the Elgin has stolen my heart.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2014)

Hpwraps said:


> I might part with the mead not sure yet but the Elgin has stolen my heart.




The Elgin is a nice survivor. Circa 1923. Th Mead is circa 1915-18


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 7, 2014)

Hpwraps said:


> I might part with the mead not sure yet but the Elgin has stolen my heart.




That's a keeper nice


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2014)

In fact, if the Mead tires are semi plyable, I would trade you a new? pair of Memory Lane type 28" botton black tires for the grips and the Mead tires. A $212 plus value.


----------



## Hpwraps (Nov 7, 2014)

bricycle said:


> In fact, if the Mead tires are semi plyable, I would trade you a new? pair of Memory Lane type 28" botton black tires for the grips and the Mead tires. A $212 plus value.




Let me think about it. Would be ok to put tires on the Elgin for display? I have another set of handlbars with wood grips in my parts bin that look just like the Meads.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 7, 2014)

Sweet bikes. I really like the Elgin.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2014)

Hpwraps said:


> Let me think about it. Would be ok to put tires on the Elgin for display? I have another set of handlbars with wood grips in my parts bin that look just like the Meads.




I have some display tires too, if you need them...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 7, 2014)

Very nice!
Be very careful not to remove the pinstriping from the Elgin when cleaning,,,cream base color is outstanding!
Chris


----------



## Hpwraps (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank for the education and good comments! I will have more to come in the near future.


----------



## dempsey (Nov 7, 2014)

I am loving the oilcloth-colored paint on the Elgin Motorbike. It almost has an aged or cured look to it. I have one from around the same time period with a slight amount of original light blue paint visibile on the bottom of the frame. I doubt I would enjoy it as much had the original paint survived, but your Elgin - it wears the original paint with a lot of dignity.

Are the wooden rims on it 26 inches or 28 inches?


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 8, 2014)

Hpwraps said:


> I might part with the mead not sure yet but the Elgin has stolen my heart.




Nice bikes, Elgin especially.  I'm a buyer on the Ranger if you are selling.  Complete original bike only, please don't clean it if you're selling.


----------



## ballooney (Nov 8, 2014)

*airman*

I don't recall seeing a vertical mono-spring monark before.  Is that a 24" bike?  If so, I would be interested if you were going to sell it.  Great haul!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 8, 2014)

I agree that Elgin is super cool.  I don't think I've ever seen one painted that color before and I love it.  Take a very gentle approach to cleaning it if you must.


----------



## thericebunnycake (Nov 8, 2014)

more pics of the Ranger .. great finds!


----------



## Mingero (Nov 8, 2014)

*mead handlebars and grips*

if you part the Mead.....i will buy the handlebars and grips


----------



## Hpwraps (Nov 8, 2014)

Mingero said:


> if you part the Mead.....i will buy the handlebars and grips




The original paint is what caught my eye on the Elgin it almost makes the whole bike look like wood. I will for sure be taking my time if i do any cleaning on it at all. It would be cool to put a chain and some tires on it. It would be cool to ride it but i think its a displayer to enjoy looking at. I wont be parting either one out. If i decide to sell the ranger it will be complete untouched.


----------

